# Im looking for some bottle calfs



## bethinoklahoma (Aug 16, 2009)

I would like to buy some bottle calfs.
Prices are at $125.00 however and I still
have to drive many many hours to get them.
Im looking for beef cross, but would like anything
at a good price at this point.
  Is this a normal price ? One guy that drives cow to
Iowa said to stay in the $75.00 range....
  Thoughts ?


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 16, 2009)

Dairy calves in this area are not bringing much.  You can buy all the day old Holstein bull calves you want for $20 - $30, and beef calves bring around $50.  These are nice calves too.  Jerseys are just killed, since they won't bring a bid.  Even Holstein heifer calves are rarely over $100.


----------



## bethinoklahoma (Aug 16, 2009)

so far from Oklahoma....
 Not sure If the drive would do them or me any good.
$120 ish at auction here and the owner said it was down
sick when he got it.


----------

